# Grace :)



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

"according to Grace" as ive passported her as  She had a serious attitude problem when i got her!! she had been almost untouched her life - and i had her leading.picking feet/wearing rollers/rugs in a few weeks 

My 2 year old Coloured cob x friesian warmblood. Currently at a very poor 14hh... (supposed to make 16hh but good luck with that...)!

She currently lives out about an hour away from me as i lost my other horse just over a week ago and Grace needed a new home (shes still mine but on full livery)! and i have a break over winter 

Im hoping she will make me a nice (little)! dressage and jumping pony....im 5'7 though so we will see about that 

hope you like! 

when i got her;










3 weeks after i first got her (!)










baby sleeps (she lives out)!










first time wearing a rug......... not impressed










and the last few days before i sent her away










I hated her for 3 weeks. now i quite like her  roll on breaking her in 2014


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

wow she looks great now, ur doing great to bond with her! good luck


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks 

shes lovely - im really proud of how well she looks now compared to when i got her!

looking forward to seeing her in spring again - the change will be great


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Aw she looks really lovely now! Lovely markings  We think my boy is a Clydesdale X Friesian... But we have no idea! He's registered as a cob, but we know there's some random mixture in there XD


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

shes lovely!


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks both! 

I think she could have made 15.2ish but imo she lacked the early requirements/feeding up..

But im happy as long as she grows a couple more inches as im 5'7 so she needs to really make 14.2 to be able to do some arena eventing/one days (basic level!!) 

she was actually bred for the show ring.......but i dont do showing!!


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol, well good luck to you both! And you'll have to keep us all posted about how everything is going with her  
But in saying that, some thoroughbred foals are bred destined for the racing track, but end up leaving early for another career


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks 


i probably wont see her now until spring as she lives 2 hours round trip away - dosent seem a lot but when im working alot and dogs are my priority its difficult!

will update though when/if i get sent pics


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I hated my mare when i first got her, adore her now :lol: she is a beauty


----------

